# Interactive sites on medical information



## Ozarkgal (Jan 23, 2014)

Highly recommend that you keep this for further reference. It just might come in handy!

*Click on the Ailment,*

*Get a Video Explanation.*​




*This site is very informative and worth hanging **o**nto!*​


http://www.patient-education.com/


*Whichever diseases you click on it gives you a video explanation!!!!*


*Interactive Sites on Medical Information*​

*The tutorials listed below are interactive health education resources from the 
*Patient Education Institute​*Using animated graphics each tutorial explains a procedure or condition in easy-to-read language. You can also listen to the tutorial. **JUST CLICK ON A SPECIFIC AILMENT*


*NOTE:** These tutorials require a special Flash plug-in, version 6 or above... If you do not have Flash, you will be prompted to obtain a free download of the software before you start the tutorial**.*




*Diseases and Conditions*


*Abdominal Aortic Aneurysm*
*Acne*
*AIDS*
*Allergies to Dust Mites*
*Alopecia*
*Amyotrophic Lateral Sclerosis **(ALS)*
*Angina*
*Anthrax*
*Arrhythmias*
*Arthritis*
*Asthma*
*Atrial Fibrillation*
*Avian Influenza*
*Back Pain - How to Prevent*
*Bell's Palsy*
*Brain Cancer*
*Breast Cancer*
*Burns*
*Cataracts*
*Cerebral Palsy*
*Cold Sores **(Herpes)*
*Colon Cancer*
*Congestive Heart Failure*
*COPD **(Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease)*
*Crohn's Disease*
*Cystic Fibrosis*
*Depression*
*Diabetes - Eye Complications*
*Diabetes - Foot Care*
*Diabetes - Introduction*
*Diabetes - Meal Planning*
*Diverticulosis*
*Endometriosis*
*Epstein Barr **(Mononucleosis)*
*Erectile Dysfunction*
*Fibromyalgia*
*Flashes and Floaters*
*Fractures and Sprains*
*Ganglion Cysts*
*Gastroesophageal Reflux Disease **(GERD)*
*Glaucoma*
*Gout*
*Hearing Loss*
*Heart Attack*
*Hepatitis B*
*Hepatitis C*
*Hypertension **(High Blood Pressure)*
*Hypoglycemia*
*Incisional Hernia*
*Influenza*
*Inguinal Hernia*
*Irritable Bowel Syndrome*
*Kidney Failure*
*Kidney Stones*
*Leishmaniasis*
*Leukemia*
*Low Testosterone*
*Lung Cancer*
*Lupus*
*Lyme Disease*
*Macular Degeneration*
*Malaria*
*Melanoma*
*Meningitis*
*Menopause*
*Migraine Headache*
*Mitral Valve Prolapse*
*Multiple Myeloma*
*Multiple Sclerosis*
*Myasthenia Gravis*
*Osteoarthritis*
*Osteoporosis*
*Otitis Media*
*Ovarian Cancer*
*Ovarian Cysts*
*Pancreatitis*
*Parkinson's Disease*
*Pneumonia*
*Prostate Cancer - What is it?*
*Psoriasis*
*Retinal Tear and Detachment*
*Rheumatoid Arthritis*
*Rotator Cuff Injuries*
*Sarcoidosis*
*Scabies*
*Seizures and Epilepsy*
*Sexually Transmitted Diseases*
*Shingles*
*Skin Cancer*
*Sleep Disorders*
*Smallpox*
*Spinal Cord Injury*
*Temporomandibular Joint Disorders **(TMJ)*
*Tennis Elbow*
*Tinnitus*
*Trigeminal Neuralgia*
*Tuberculosis*
*Ulcerative Colitis*
*Umbilical Hernia*
*Uterine Fibroids*
*Varicose Veins*
*Vasculitis*
*Warts*


*Tests and Diagnostic Procedures*



*Amniocentesis*
*Barium Enema*
*Bone Densitometry*
*Breast Lumps - Biopsy*
*Bronchoscopy*
*Colonoscopy*
*Colposcopy*
*Coronary Angiogram and Angioplasty*
*CT Scan **(CAT Scan)*
*Cystoscopy - Female*
*Cystoscopy - Male*
*Echocardiogram*
*Echocardiography Stress Test*
*IVP **(Intra Venous Pyelogram)*
*Knee Arthroscopy*
*Laparoscopy*
*Mammogram*
*MRI*
*Myelogram*
*Newborn Screening*
*Pap Smear*
*Shoulder Arthroscopy*
*Sigmoidoscopy*
*Ultrasound*
*Upper GI Endoscopy*



*Surgery and Treatment Procedures*


*Aorto-Bifemoral Bypass*


*Cardiac Rehabilitation*
*Carotid Endarterectomy*
*Carpal Tunnel Syndrome*
*Chemotherapy*
*Cholecystectomy - Open Laparoscopic **(Gallbladder Removal Surgery)*
*Clinical Trials*
*Colon Cancer Surgery*
*Colostomy*
*Coronary Artery Bypass Graft **(CABG)*
*C-Section*
*Dilation and Curettage **(D & C)*
*General Anesthesia*
*Heart Valve Replacement*
*Hemorrhoid Surgery*
*Hip Replacement*
*Hip Replacement - Physical Therapy*
*Hysterectomy*
*Knee Replacement*
*LASIK*
*Massage Therapy*
*Neurosurgery - What is it?*
*Open Heart Surgery - What to Expect?*
*Pacemakers*
*Preparing for Surgery*
*Prostate Cancer - Radiation Therapy*
*Shoulder Replacement*
*Sinus Surgery*
*Stroke Rehabilitation*
*Thyroid Surgery*
*Tonsillectomy and Adenoidectomy*
*TURP **(Prostate Surgery)*
*Vaginal Birth*
*Vasectomy*
*Prevention and Wellness*
*Back Exercises*
*Coumadin - Introduction*
*Not only is this worth keeping - share it!*​


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh thank you, for a major hypocondriac such as myself, that website is pure gold.

I do have to say that I diagnosed a somewhat rare and hard to diagnose condition in myself. And I was spot on! It was confirmed by a specialist, who thankfully was well versed in his profession. (which I don't think is always the case)


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 23, 2014)

Being able to search the internet for symptoms of medical problems has been a very useful tool for patients to help doctors pin down or eliminate  problems.  The caveat is not to scare yourself silly with symptoms you have that may point to a devastating disease.  There are many same symptoms that pertain to many different ailments.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 23, 2014)

Ozarkgal said:


> Being able to search the internet for symptoms of medical problems has been a very useful tool for patients to help doctors pin down or eliminate problems. The caveat is not to scare yourself silly with symptoms you have that may point to a devastating disease. There are many same symptoms that pertain to many different ailments.


Ain't that the truth!


----------

